# what cage for dwarf hamster?



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

hi there i was just wandering what sort of cage is suitable 4 dwarf hamsters? would a plastic aquarium be suitable and if so what size? i have seen some in wilkos but they are very small and i like hamsters 2 have lots of space to run about (my syrian has a large 3 teir cage). any advice would be gr8, thanks.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think theres one called the gabber rex which is supposed to be one of the biggest/best ones for dwarf hammies... I don't know how easy they are to get hold of though!!

I think an aquarium type tank would be fine as well you could add some platforms to it, it would have to be quite a big one though so they have space to run around and play 

Or maybe the imac fantasy? As you can extend it to make more space and they look really cool


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think a baby dwarf hamster would probably escape from the Imac Fantasy. 
I have two of my dwarfs in Habitrail Ovo lofts with extensions and my Chinese is in a rotastak with ladders although a Roborovski couldn't manage the ladders I don't think.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I think a baby dwarf hamster would probably escape from the Imac Fantasy.


Ooh ok maybe not then!!! I havent had dwarf hamsters so I forget how tiny they are


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you are planning on keeping them together, it is very advisable (to reduce the chance of fighting) to have a cage that has only one level and no tubes, there are loads on Ebay, I would be tempted to get a large fish tank or one of the large plastic guinea pig cages, you may have to mesh the barred roof to avoid escapes though, this is the sort of thing I mean but you can also get lots of similar ones.
Hagen Zoozone Pink Indoor Guinea Pig / Rabbit Cage on eBay (end time 30-Aug-09 11:21:48 BST)

I have 3 dwarfs (mum and 2 daughters) in an Imac fantasy and they are fine but I am very aware that they could start to fight due to the extra levels and tubes so I wouldn't reccomend them for multiple dwarfs.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

ZooZone 1 and 2 cages are good for dwarfs, lots of level ground space and you can fit a lot in. You have to be careful with levels for dwarfs as a lot of them can be territorial.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey! We posted at the same time TDM. I think the ZooZone 2 would be more appropriate for 4 dwarfs...

Buy Hagen Zoozone 2 Critter Pen Other Small Animal Homes


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you for all the advice, was just thinking of getting 1 or possibly 2 dwarfs, i just was not sure what size tank to get, the one in wilkos is only 14litre size i think and im not sure where else to get one without spending a fortune. i'll keep looking though


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Ebay is great for cages. Preferabley dwarves shouldn't be kept together, such as russians.... there are campbells, and winter whites, normally in the wild they wouldn't even ecounter each other as they are from different parts of russia, pet shops mix them together as russians and they aren't very fond of each other from my experience.

If you want to keep some together, I would suggest robo's as they are the most sociable with their own kind.

Cages on ebay are really cheap as most people don't know what their cage is, or how much its worth!


----------

